# ترنيمة صلاتى ليك مرفوعة - بصوت ايناس اميل



## maylo (16 فبراير 2009)

تغنى بك الناس ورنمت الطيور 

وكتبت الاشعار لتمجيدك اما انا فاطلب غفرانك يا ربى  

يا من تحنن على قلبى يا من امن بى رغم اثمى 

سامحنى يا رب واغفر لى واسمح لى ان ارنم باسمك اعذب الكلامى 

واهديك من قلبى اصدق الالحانى
​


اسم الترنيمة : صلاتى ليك

المرنمة :  ايناس اميل 





لينك الترنيمة


http://www.4shared.com/file/87935713/95940a1a/Salati_lik_n.html



​


----------



## cobcob (16 فبراير 2009)

*ترنيمة حلوة قوى
ومشاركة جميلة جدا
مستنيين مشاركات تانية جميلة زيها​*


----------



## maylo (17 فبراير 2009)

*يا جماعة لو حد يقدر يساعدها يكون عارف مونتاج 

ياريت يقولى *


----------



## maylo (17 فبراير 2009)

*ايه يا جمااااااااااااااااااااعة مفيش خالص *


----------



## SALVATION (18 فبراير 2009)

_تسلم ايدك  
يسوع يبارك حياتك
مشكور كتيييييييييييير​_


----------



## maylo (26 فبراير 2009)

ميرسىىىىىى على مرورك الجميل


ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## maylo (15 مارس 2009)

يا جماعة فى حد مسجل فى المنتدى باسم ايناس اميل 


دى مش صاحبة الترنيمة :smi411::smi411:


----------



## maylo (21 مارس 2009)

*دة لينك جديد للترنيمة *

http://www.4shared.com/file/87935713/95940a1a/Salati_lik_n.html


*لينك اخر *

http://rs466.rapidshare.com/files/199002041/Salati_lik_n.mp3​


----------



## maylo (21 مارس 2009)

*†صلاتي ليك مرفوعة يا الهي اغفر لي†
 †بارفع صلاة التوبة سامحني و ردني†*

*بصراخي انا باناديك و باقول ماليش سواك
 يارب بتستجيب سامعني في سماك**
 دموعي دي مش كفاية تنظف الخطايا
 استر بدمك عيوبي يا خلاصي وراجا**يا*

*†صلاتي ليك مرفوعة يا الهي اغفر لي†
 †بارفع صلاة التوبة سامحني و ردني†*

*عطشان ياربي ليك دايما بانادي عليك
 ترويني من حنانك و احميني تحت جناحيك
 ده انا واثق في ايدك مش خايف و انا معاك
 حبيبي و انا حبيبك و منايا في لقاك*

*†صلاتي ليك مرفوعة يا الهي اغفر لي†
 †بارفع صلاة التوبة سامحني و ردني†*​


----------



## menamosa (23 مارس 2009)

ياريت لو حد يعرف مونتاج يقولنا 

mena_algamed


----------



## maylo (24 مارس 2009)

_ماشى يا مينا يا سائل 


كنت فاكرك فرعوت طلعت موسى _


----------



## اغريغوريوس (25 مارس 2009)

ترنيمة خطيرة وصوت رائع وكلمات جميلة شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك يا مايلو


----------



## maylo (25 مارس 2009)

العفو يا اغريغوريوس

ميرسى على مرورك 

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
​


----------



## القسيس محمد (30 مارس 2009)

سلام ونعمه الرب يسوع
صوت رائع وكلمات روعه
ربنا يباركك 
مايلوا
مشكور حبيبى 
ربنا يبارك ايامكم
سلام المسيح​​


----------



## kalimooo (30 مارس 2009)




----------



## maylo (31 مارس 2009)

ابانووب قال:


> سلام ونعمه الرب يسوع
> صوت رائع وكلمات روعه
> ربنا يباركك
> مايلوا
> ...



شكرا ابانوب 


ميرسى على مرورك 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​


----------



## maylo (31 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


>


*ميرسى على مرورك كليمو 


ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​*


----------



## كوك (31 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى جدا _

وتسلم ايدك
_وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## soko (31 مارس 2009)

ميرسى ترنيمه حلوة اوى
ميرسى ليك


----------



## tonylovejesus (31 مارس 2009)

thanks


----------



## bola gerges (5 أبريل 2009)

انا بحاول اطلع اى غلطة او انقد اى شئ فى  الترنيمة بس فعلا مش قادر انا شايف ترنيمة فيها كلمات معبرة وبتمس القلب وطبعا مش عايز انسى الصوت اللى رنمها صوتك جميل جدا يا ايناس فى الترنيمة وبالذات فى الجزء اللى بتقولى فيه (دموعى دى مش كفاية)
                                                                                                 اذكرونى فى صلواتكم
                                                                                                           بولا جرجس


----------



## bola gerges (5 أبريل 2009)

انا بحاول اطلع اى غلطة او انقد اى شئ فى الترنيمة بس فعلا مش قادر انا شايف ترنيمة فيها كلمات معبرة وبتمس القلب وطبعا مش عايز انسى الصوت اللى رنمها صوتك جميل جدا يا ايناس فى الترنيمة وبالذات فى الجزء اللى بتقولى فيه (دموعى دى مش كفاية)
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم
بولا جرجس


----------



## bola gerges (5 أبريل 2009)

انا بحاول اطلع اى غلطة او انقد اى شئ فى الترنيمة بس فعلا مش قادر انا شايف ترنيمة فيها كلمات معبرة وبتمس القلب وطبعا مش عايز انسى الصوت اللى رنمها صوتك جميل جدا يا ايناس فى الترنيمة وبالذات فى الجزء اللى بتقولى فيه (دموعى دى مش كفاية)
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم
بولا جرجس


----------

